# My 622 turns itself on



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

My receiver started to turn itself on during the day. What could be the reason?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

3 possibilities that come to mind immediately:

1. You have a timer set to record during the day.

2. You have your daily update scheduled during the day.

3. Your neighbor has a 622, and his TV2 remote is set to the same address as yours is.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> 3 possibilities that come to mind immediately:
> 
> 1. You have a timer set to record during the day.
> 
> ...


4. It is possessed.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Maybe it just likes itself. (come on, you all were thinking it!) 

I think Mark has the only options identified. Although does a timer cause the thing to come out of standby or does it record behind-the-scenes?


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

kmcnamara said:


> Maybe it just likes itself. (come on, you all were thinking it!)
> 
> I think Mark has the only options identified. Although does a timer cause the thing to come out of standby or does it record behind-the-scenes?


Auto-tune will cause it to come out of standby but a timer does not - it records in the background. I discovered when trying to record a ppv to dvd at the same time as it was dvr-ing. Now I set an auto-tune for one time and the dvr for a different time (in case the dvdr messes up).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

I was thinking it liked the porn channel additions, but had restrained myself from posting it until now.

Maybe if joedoe clarified "turns itself on" a bit. Is that it no longer displays "Press Select to continue", the leds on the front of the unit are on in the morning, audio now comes from the A/V receiver that is connected via TOSLink, ...


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

CABill said:


> I was thinking it liked the porn channel additions, but had restrained myself from posting it until now.
> 
> Maybe if joedoe clarified "turns itself on" a bit. Is that it no longer displays "Press Select to continue", the leds on the front of the unit are on in the morning, audio now comes from the A/V receiver that is connected via TOSLink, ...


Well, I don't have any timers nor auto tune-in set at that time. I also don't have a scheduled update set diring the day (why would I?)

It happens with TV1 so it's not my neighbor's RF TV2 remote either.

Under "turns itself on" I mean that two LEDs: main and TV1 sometimes are coming up by itself during the day and when I turn TV set on I can see a channel I left receiver on when I last time watched it.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> Maybe it just likes itself. (come on, you all were thinking it!)


:lol: When I turn off the lights at night, my 622 is all over itself!!! :lol:

Seriously though - it may be your neighbors remote. They could have a UHF Pro programmed to your TV1 Tunner ID. Check with your neighbors to see if they have DISH. My neighbors across the street had their UHF Pro tuned to my TV2 address, and since I was running my 622 in SINGLE Mode, they were controlling my receiver at times. I was getting a lot of shows I didn't want recorded on my DVR. I finally changed the addresses on my remotes and stopped having the problems.


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

joedoe said:


> It happens with TV1 so it's not my neighbor's RF TV2 remote either.
> 
> Under "turns itself on" I mean that two LEDs: main and TV1 sometimes are coming up by itself during the day and when I turn TV set on I can see a channel I left receiver on when I last time watched it.


I have a 942, not a 622, and the people watching wouldn't be receptive to me experimenting. Memory ONLY, says there isn't a "main", but two LEDs for either Single or Dual mode. A video active (not the bouncing DISH logo) LED for TV1 and TV2, plus a Record LED for each TV.

As long as you are just using the DISH remote, I'd suggest you change the remote address that controlls TV1. If you get to Sys Info screen, push and hold remote's Sat until other lights come on, and pick a different code, then #, then Record button. While you are there at the Sys Info screen, double check that TV1 does say IR and not IR / UHF Pro. The 622 is normally IR only but it is very possible to control TV1 via UHF ("by the neighbor"). Not likely though.

If the receiver is in Standby, all that would be required to turn on the TV1 video active (and remove the Logo screensaver) and a press of the Select button. It is quite possible to generate stray IR signals. Most commonly, it is an Info button and not a Select button that gets generated from IR pyramids. I can generate a DISH IR Select signal from my A/V receivers UHF remote. A standalone TiVo, Slingbox, even my JVC DVD recorder has an optional IR blaster that can be used to "control" a DISH IR receiver. All of those generate the "Address 1" version of Select. Changing to Address 5, 7, ... would rule out a "Select" signal from such a device. Changing the address would break those things (or a Harmony type remote), but you could see if the receiver is seeing some stray "Select". If not, we're back to it perking itself up and "self-Select"ing.

Do you run in Single or Dual mode?


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

CABill said:


> I have a 942, not a 622, and the people watching wouldn't be receptive to me experimenting. Memory ONLY, says there isn't a "main", but two LEDs for either Single or Dual mode. A video active (not the bouncing DISH logo) LED for TV1 and TV2, plus a Record LED for each TV.
> 
> As long as you are just using the DISH remote, I'd suggest you change the remote address that controlls TV1. If you get to Sys Info screen, push and hold remote's Sat until other lights come on, and pick a different code, then #, then Record button. While you are there at the Sys Info screen, double check that TV1 does say IR and not IR / UHF Pro. The 622 is normally IR only but it is very possible to control TV1 via UHF ("by the neighbor"). Not likely though.
> 
> ...


I run it in Dual mode and LEDs which are coming up are amber and green which means that receiver is on and I'm watching TV1.

I also use the Harmony remote so I don't want to go in business of changing remote address.

All this actually is not a big deal, I just curious why it happens


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Mine started doing almost the same thing. The past two mornings I have noticed that my 622 TV1 is on..................the fist time I accused my wife of not shutting it off, last night I checked it myself and it was off, when I got up this morning it was on. I wonder if something is going on with the 3:00 AM down load. If any of my neighbors did have a remote on the same freq. I don't think they could "control" my receiver, they are 300+ feet away.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Steve, are you sure your 622 was on, or were the LEDs just lit up? I have seen lit LEDs with the 622 still in standby after the daily update.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Steve, are you sure your 622 was on, or were the LEDs just lit up? I have seen lit LEDs with the 622 still in standby after the daily update.


Ever since I have had a 622 the LED's would go out after the daily update was finished. I always thought that the LED's were the indicator if the unit was on. The two LED's that have been on in the past two mornings are the same two (dual mode and TV1) that are on when we are watching TV1. Right now everything is shut off and the LED's are off. Tomorrow morning will be interesting.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

Steve H said:


> Mine started doing almost the same thing. The past two mornings I have noticed that my 622 TV1 is on..................the fist time I accused my wife of not shutting it off, last night I checked it myself and it was off, when I got up this morning it was on. I wonder if something is going on with the 3:00 AM down load. If any of my neighbors did have a remote on the same freq. I don't think they could "control" my receiver, they are 300+ feet away.


ha-ha: I did accuse my wife first too :lol:


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

I have noticed this sort of behavior only recently as well. The box is off, all the LEDs are off, yet when I get up in the morning either TV1 or TV2's LEDs are on (though the box is only outputting the usual screensaver.) This happened several days in a row, but did not happen this morning.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

...perhaps the new 622 is based upon some Microsoft source code


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> ...perhaps the new 622 is based upon some Microsoft source code


If Microsoft was involved then it would just shut down for no apparent reason . . . oh wait the 622s do that too. :lol:


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

Steve H said:


> If any of my neighbors did have a remote on the same freq. I don't think they could "control" my receiver, they are 300+ feet away.


My neighbor that was controlling mine is across the street, and their TVs are in the back of their house. They are easily 300+ feet away from my house. The signal was going that far, and through our brick exteriors. I changed my TV2 UHF address, and never had the problem again.


----------



## joedoe (Jul 20, 2005)

sNEIRBO said:


> My neighbor that was controlling mine is across the street, and their TVs are in the back of their house. They are easily 300+ feet away from my house. The signal was going that far, and through our brick exteriors. I changed my TV2 UHF address, and never had the problem again.


Yeah, most likely that is the reason but I'm using Harmony remote and don't want to go through the hassle of changing the remote address. I guess I'll have to live with this for now.


----------

